# Couple of pics from this year



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thought I would share a couple of my pictures from this year for some reason my bigger piled pics are to big but hope you guys enjoy :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good job guys keep it pure and stay classy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sweet pictures.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pic's, thanks for sharing.....


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

good stuff. keep it up.


----------



## fusionx (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey bud nice looking pics looks like a good group. I used to be a guide in Stuttgart during college long ago and have hunted in nodak the remainder of my waterfowl life. I have 2 main rules when I take someone out. Rule #1 keep your guns pointed away from me and my dog. Rule #2 if you kill a bird and it is still alive, ring its neck and let it die. Looks like you broke rule #2 with that wood duck. These birds that we harvest are magnificent animals. If you shoot with the Intent to kill then do just that and don't let it suffer. Just thought I would point that out. Again great job and great looking group, awesome on the pintail band.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

proagr465 said:


> Hey bud nice looking pics looks like a good group. I used to be a guide in Stuttgart during college long ago and have hunted in nodak the remainder of my waterfowl life. I have 2 main rules when I take someone out. Rule #1 keep your guns pointed away from me and my dog. Rule #2 if you kill a bird and it is still alive, ring its neck and let it die. Looks like you broke rule #2 with that wood duck. These birds that we harvest are magnificent animals. If you shoot with the Intent to kill then do just that and don't let it suffer. Just thought I would point that out. Again great job and great looking group, awesome on the pintail band.


Man...I thought we almost got away with having a picture thread without the internet police.

Oh well...we tried...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:withstupid:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

More like the ethics police. But you have to admit I was nice about it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still how do you know he didn't grab the bird, take a picture and then kill it? Ethics is all personal opinion.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> proagr465 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey bud nice looking pics looks like a good group. I used to be a guide in Stuttgart during college long ago and have hunted in nodak the remainder of my waterfowl life. I have 2 main rules when I take someone out. Rule #1 keep your guns pointed away from me and my dog. Rule #2 if you kill a bird and it is still alive, ring its neck and let it die. Looks like you broke rule #2 with that wood duck. These birds that we harvest are magnificent animals. If you shoot with the Intent to kill then do just that and don't let it suffer. Just thought I would point that out. Again great job and great looking group, awesome on the pintail band.
> ...


Duckslayer - take proagr465's message as some good advice. From an ethical standpoint, I too agree with what he's saying. In addition, what if this picture landed in the wrong hands? You could find yourself on an anti hunting website with a picture, and explanation, that skews the facts and paints you out to be a bad guy.

Don't take it as criticism but rather some good, free, advice. Good pictures... Love to see young guys like yourself getting after it...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Fair enough. I, too, like to dispatch a cripple as soon as possible. But whose to say he didn't just pick up the thing, turn around, and someone took a picture? You think he walked around with a live duck in his hand all morning? Ok, it might look bad to anti-hunters...but we're on a HUNTING WEBSITE. Everything here looks bad to anti-hunters!!!


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

the wood duck there was my first one so i had to call a couple people to find a way to take the little sucker out of his missery without ringing his neck and having a unmountable bird. the easy way i got from my dad was to squeeze his neck which is a bad way to go but was really the only thing i could do. and thanks for the views guys me and my buddies at school are having a little quest for 500 birds this and our count is at 393 since early goose thats all mallards pintaails wooducks snows and canadas in the mix and we are giving all our goose meat to my former teacher who runs the meat shop at central campus here in minot to give projects for the 9th and 10th grade kids in the game and meats class and have been making them put it into sausage and jerky and trying new stuff with the meat and giving it away to teachers and kids that would like to try goose jerky for the first time. it is always cool having kids you have never seen before come up and ask the what the tally is at for our little "quest" we like to call it. its not so much the killing part for me but i like bringing out these kids that have never seen a flock of greenies come dive bombing into the decoys or having a bunch of geese land 10 yards in front of you and yelling kill em and shoot and lay into a flock and seeing the smiles on there faces that is what i think is the greatest thing about it. Ive been thinking about guiding but i also dont want to be known as the guy that goes and secures all the land in a area and rarely ever hunts it and ruins it for other people so it is all up in the air as of right now and deciding on what i want to do. thanks again guys
Zach


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good on you, Zach. Sounds like a pretty noble project. I like to see that all the meat is getting utilized. And hey, you're probably saving the school a few bucks, too!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll go into details, but next time you want to dispatch a bird but not ring its neck. Grab it as tight as you can around its wings/body and then put it on the ground and put your additional body weight on it. be sure to really keep pressure on the wings. it will be dispatched quickly and wont be affected for mounting


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wingaddict said:


> I'll go into details, but next time you want to dispatch a bird but not ring its neck. Grab it as tight as you can around its wings/body and then put it on the ground and put your additional body weight on it. be sure to really keep pressure on the wings. it will be dispatched quickly and wont be affected for mounting


Easier than that.....place your hand across the backbone and squeeze the lungs with your thumb on 1 side and fore finger on the other..Kills them quickly and humanely.We never ring necks anymore.


----------



## Pitstain (Nov 1, 2011)

Nothing better than those Boots in Pic 2. :thumb:

Cool Pics Dude. Good Birds throughout...


----------

